# Bid Help



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an Electrical Bid that needs to be brought up to code.The electrician i found wants 5500 total for the job(No Discount).How do you guy make a few bucks for going back and forth to the property and your time taking photos etc, when subbing out work to others?Do you tack on a percentage or?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

20% profit margin


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Its actually easy, take the subs price and ad whatever you want to make on it. If the client says no then just have them get somebody else.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

That's right, don't do it unless you make at least 20%. Make as much as the Field Service Company is you are working for. After all, they aren't doing the work, taking the photo's, paying the contractor immediately and waiting for their money like you are. Also, it's all on your head. If they aren't happy with the job, off it comes.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

20% usually. Keep in mind, that $5500 that was in your bank account scot free is now taking the form of a receivable from that company. So for me it comes down to how much confidence and trust I have in that company.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

20 %. but we never get the bids. then your ele contractor will refuse to bid for free after 2 or 3 failed bids. we ended up going aroundandaroundandaround.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

So at $5500 you might be at the high end of the pricing chart for that job already, depending on the electrical sub you are using. So tacking on 20% your at $6600, and you think "Man, how is the bank going to go for this? I'm wasting my time." But wait, your rep takes your bid and puts another 30-40% on top of that. Your thinking that only the government pays $600 for a toilet seat? This is crazy talk. 

So, about 6 weeks later, at $9240, your client gets the approval and sends over the work order. You don't know what they are getting; your just hoping you can cover the expenses until your are reimbursed and that they don't hit you with their discount. By now the electrician may have blown you off and is either busy or won't return your calls. You either find another guy for similar money or plan your days around when he may or may not be there so you can take enough of the required photos to avoid the "email of death".

No, they aren't all like that. But it's hard on the little mom and pops who have to risk most of their working capital to hourly wage clerics who may or may not decide the job is worth paying the bid price for.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> So at $5500 you might be at the high end of the pricing chart for that job already, depending on the electrical sub you are using. So tacking on 20% your at $6600, and you think "Man, how is the bank going to go for this? I'm wasting my time." But wait, your rep takes your bid and puts another 30-40% on top of that. Your thinking that only the government pays $600 for a toilet seat? This is crazy talk.
> 
> So, about 6 weeks later, at $9240, your client gets the approval and sends over the work order. You don't know what they are getting; your just hoping you can cover the expenses until your are reimbursed and that they don't hit you with their discount. By now the electrician may have blown you off and is either busy or won't return your calls. You either find another guy for similar money or plan your days around when he may or may not be there so you can take enough of the required photos to avoid the "email of death".
> 
> No, they aren't all like that. But it's hard on the little mom and pops who have to risk most of their working capital to hourly wage clerics who may or may not decide the job is worth paying the bid price for.




I agree,The part that worries me the most is laying out my money and praying to get paid


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Friday, March 12th, 9:56 p.m. UTC + 4

Please note and address the following items to us within 8 hours, our time, of our sending of this compliance shortfall.

Improper spacing between saddle clamps along lower level floor joist.

Insufficient photos of junction box connections; also conduit should not be entering into the side but the front and rear only.

Please return and submit photos of subfloor wiring showing 12/2 grade printed on sleeve

No mpg audio formatted attachments of kitchen range hood in service found.

Current photos do not justify amount of cabling on invoice. Please return and verify or adjust billing .93 per unwound ft.

Submit time and date stamped confirmation of the following-
closet lights are on same circuit as bedroom
bathroom vent fans are on separate circuit for/from light/fan
All GFCI outlets are on branch and not line circuits
Please relocate subpanel for garage onto rear or south exterior wall of house with proper all weather cover and proprietary lock
Circuit tester being used and shown lit in each and all wall outlets (one at a time is acceptable)
Confirm photo exf data matches or is prior to final inspection walk thru and signature date on card

A billing accommodation of up to 6% per line item may be included to this order.

Submit all of the above with explanations of who you are with your vendor confirmation addendums, the work order property address with mortgager information and form Tenn 11AR to our processing center located at 666 Fortunemaker Way, Augua Priente, Mexico, att: Las Americanos Pila


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Project Management add $100 per visit anticipated. Add 25% Profit & O/H


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not sure who you are working for but if it's a company like LPS, just remember if not completed by their due-date you receive more deductions and make less and less money. We have done bigger jobs than this, we have demolished houses, septic systems and many more. So make sure you allow enough money for their extra percentages or anything they will try to do to you to keep more of your money. Always be in constant contact with them letting them know how the job is going. Photo the crap out of everything (can always delete, can't go back and take photo's of stuff covered up. ) If you don't get paid file a lien. If you can find an electrician or any other contractor who will wait 30 days payment use them, keeps your working capitol working. Hope you the best. :thumbup:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advise everyone!


----------

